# Linerless Boots?



## Phenix_Rider (Dec 24, 2008)

Does anyone still make them? I have absolutely no luck with removable liners in inline skates, ice skates, or snowboard boots- I hate them. They always shift and chafe and let my heel lift.

I just want a simple, no frills, no liner, standard lace boot. I like the look of Northwave's 360 and 540 heel retention straps, but I don't see any without a removable liner. Even the newer version of my Lamar Justice has a liner.


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

thats kindof a weird problem to have how old is your current snowboarding boot because i would think the older ones might have that problem but i have never heard that with newer boots


----------



## Phenix_Rider (Dec 24, 2008)

nitroboarder22 said:


> thats kindof a weird problem to have how old is your current snowboarding boot because i would think the older ones might have that problem but i have never heard that with newer boots


My current boot is 7 yo. It doesn't have a removable liner, and that's the way I like it. One less thing to go wrong or get in my way.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Look at the F series boots from Salomon. They're linerless.


----------



## Phenix_Rider (Dec 24, 2008)

Maybe they're wrong, but dogfunk says most of them do have a removable liner.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

solve heel lift on any boot... buy velcro in the large patches with adhesive on them. take out your liner and stick one piece on the footbed and the other piece on the bottom of your liner. place another above your achilles tendon in the same manner. put the liner back in and your weight will make em hold forever. ive done this with all my boots for the last 5-6 yrs


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

DC5R said:


> Look at the F series boots from Salomon. They're linerless.


Yes... best boots out there if you ask me... I ride in F-22 Fusions, and they are awesome in every way. I recommend these.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Burton's have a seperate liner but I could never get mine out. You don't really run into liner lift anymore. Liners are designed specifically with the boots so they fit pretty dang good. Salomons have a general slimmer fit, the only boots I know of that has fit anyone I know with wide feet was the Dialogue wide.


----------



## Phenix_Rider (Dec 24, 2008)

hotsauceaddict said:


> Yes... best boots out there if you ask me... I ride in F-22 Fusions, and they are awesome in every way. I recommend these.


I like the sound of that. And if they're slim/narrow, that's perfect. Even looks like I could remove the quick lace gadget and put in standard laces- Nice. (something else I haven't had luck with)


----------



## Phenix_Rider (Dec 24, 2008)

Next Question: What's up with their sizing?  I wear a size 11/12 US- 45/46 Euro.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

Phenix_Rider said:


> Next Question: What's up with their sizing?  I wear a size 11/12 US- 45/46 Euro.


I'm a size 13, but 12.5 (29.5) with these boots. No liners means a thinner profile all the way around. I ride a supermodel 172, which is not classified a "wide" board. Even before I cranked the bindings 30 front 15 rear, never had an issue with toe drag.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

burritosandsnow said:


> solve heel lift on any boot... buy velcro in the large patches with adhesive on them.


I'm confused....is the heel lifting inside the liner or is the whole liner lifting? When I saw the words "heel lift" in the orginal post, I automatically assumed it was the foot moving inside the liner. If that's the case, a couple of cheap J-pads between the liner and outer boot (right around the achilles) will solve that. If the whole liner is lifting, I'm sure this velcro fix will work fine, but I'd have to question the boot fit that would allow that much movement.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Bones said:


> I'm confused....is the heel lifting inside the liner or is the whole liner lifting? When I saw the words "heel lift" in the orginal post, I automatically assumed it was the foot moving inside the liner. If that's the case, a couple of cheap J-pads between the liner and outer boot (right around the achilles) will solve that. If the whole liner is lifting, I'm sure this velcro fix will work fine, but I'd have to question the boot fit that would allow that much movement.


Agreed, i tried on dozens of boots when i bought my Hails last year and none of them had any lift in the liner, just in the actual boot construction itself.


----------



## Phenix_Rider (Dec 24, 2008)

My heel lift was from a combination of things- foot moving in the liner and liner moving in the boot, and the liner not getting tight enough. The liner would move around on my foot and twist, and I'd get seems in weird places. Just really turned me off on them. I like to keep it simple- throw on a normal pair of socks and a heavier pair on top, then tie down the boot.

HSA- Is there some kind of formula for sizing then? A 12.5 is something like a 47-48 Euro- how do they get 29.5?


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm not sure... but mine are 29.5 I just checked...


----------

